# Install Android L over AOKP



## thefunkyjoint (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have a rooted Nexus 5 currently with the last KitKat AOKP build, with ClockWorkMod recovery.

Because AOKP seems dead, i want to install a new Android L Rom. Here are my questions :

- If i install the stock Android L rom, will i loose root / CWR recovery ? If so, how can i root it back ?

- Do you guys recommend a pre-build Android L rom already rooted ?

Thanks


----------



## cornflowerblue (Jan 9, 2015)

Installing the stock image is not so hard, see https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

If you run the flash-all.sh script with the factory image, yes, you will "loose root" and your recovery, but your bootloader will remain unlocked, so you can simply flash another recovery with fastboot. Rooting the factory image is not so hard, just flash the installer zip for your favourite root app (superuser, supersu, etc).


----------

